# [SOLVED] Alsa + 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 + nVidia MCP51

## neroot

Доброе время суток, Господа, и с наступающим Днем Победы!

---

Есть ядро 2.6.20-gentoo-r8.

Есть lspci с выводом

```
00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
```

Алса из ядра.

Не могу услышать звук.  :Sad: 

---

Теперь подробнее.

Есть у меня конфиг, который еще со слаки с пред-пред-идущего ноута держится. Ядро всегда собираю с ним за небольшими исключениями в виде чипсета или графики. На днях обновился, все прошло гладко за исключенем aspell/aspell-en, но это отдельная решеная неприятность, но как-то странно пропал звук. Т.е., алса встает (драйвер модулем), рапортует вроде как, что все ОК, все, что имеет отношение к звуковой системе рапортует ОК, но звука в динамиках нет. Хоть убейся "апстену".

В логах нашел

```
hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:555: hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode...
```

Долго эксперементировал с параметрами .config, но пока кроме общего ускорения системы, ни к чему не привело.

Гугл любимый ничего мне не высказал на это, с какого момента пропал звук - сказать тоже не могу (амароком пользуюсь раз в месяц для релакса), поэтому на какой момент откатываться - не знаю. А откатываться сильно далеко - пугает.  :Sad: 

Пробовать ставить алсу внешнюю, в терминах генты alsa-driver, как-то пока не хочется.

И, заранее прошу Уважаемое Сообщество, просьба если и посылать в мануал, то с более точными координатами, ибо докомпилился до дыр, и так глубоко в ядро еще ни разу за поледние лет 10 не копал...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Там были драйвера версии 9999, это последняя версия из репозитария разработчиков. Попробуй её.

----------

## fank

у меня точно такой же кодек

работает все нормально

я использую модульную альсу и дрова из портэйджа

стоит, я думаю, попробовать такой путь

----------

## neroot

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Там были драйвера версии 9999.

 

"Там" - я правильно понял, что в "alsa-driver"?

 *fank wrote:*   

> я использую модульную альсу

 

Понял, щас попробую... 

А можно вопрос немного оффтопный? А почему все же внешние драйвера используете, а не ядерные? Почему именно так, а не иначе?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *neroot wrote:*   

>  *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   Там были драйвера версии 9999. 
> 
> "Там" - я правильно понял, что в "alsa-driver"?
> 
> 

 

Именно так, media-sound/alsa-driver-9999. Но сначала рекомендую попробовать предидущие версии.

----------

## neroot

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Именно так, media-sound/alsa-driver-9999. Но сначала рекомендую попробовать предидущие версии.

 

Спасибо за подсказку, но и при 14r2, и при 9999 alsaconf ругается на то, что не находит драйвера для неопознанной карточки. Depmod -a и update-modules делал, естественно же. Файлы модулей присутствуют. Руками подгружаются, но толку после этого ноль. В какую сторону копать, Уважаемый? Я уже совсем теряюсь...

---

Нашел старый рабочий конфиг ядра 2.6.19-r5, собрал такое же ядро на этом конфиге, та же картина, те же сообщения в логах. Хотя я помню, что звук был... И, что самое интересное, кроме еженедельных обновлений, да редкой сборки софта не делал ничего, вроде...

----------

## neroot

Путем долгих экспериментов с ядрами и конфигами, пришел к тому, что это не ядерная проблема.

Значит (имхо), проблема чего-то другого. Руками вытер ВСЕ, что касается алсы, всю алсу перевел на ~x86, дал команду emerge -e alsa-utils, толку ноль.

Начинаю разбираться по-порядку.

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
```

В конфиге ядра

```
CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m
```

Ядро все равно какое - 2.6.19-5, 2.6.20-7, 2.6.20-8.

Собираю, гружусь - ноль.

В документации на модуль ядра нашел немного параметров для передачи модулю при загрузке, попробовал все комбинации, пока глухо.

С соседней машины на таком же чипсете обновился до куррент-стабл, все работает. Взял оттуда конфиг ядра - опять шляпа. НЕ ПОЙМУ.

Делитесь, плз, мыслями... А?

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> А можно вопрос немного оффтопный? А почему все же внешние драйвера используете, а не ядерные? Почему именно так, а не иначе?

 

потому что очень давно прочитал руководство gentoo  :Smile: 

и привык

----------

## fank

а звук не забыл с нуля увести?

 :Laughing: 

----------

## neroot

 *fank wrote:*   

> а звук не забыл с нуля увести?
> 
> 

 

Весь прикол в том, что после каждого эксперимента проверяю через alsamixer чтобы все в начале красной зоны было... Сегодня попробую накачу 2.6.21...

----------

## user11

а может, просто железо сломалось?

----------

## `VL

у меня тоже со звуком проблема... Alsa ядерная, звуковуха-  SB Audigy LS. Раньше сидел на 2.6.19 и 2006.1 профиле, всё работало, сейчас перескочил на 2007.1,2.6.20-r8 и пересобрал world. Звук пропал. Причём в системе вроде бы всё ok, звуковая карта присутствует, миксер работает, а звука нет. Загрузился со старым ядром - та же хрень. Т.е. проблема явно где-то не в нём.

вот xmms только ругается при запуске: ** WARNING **: alsa_setup_mixer(): Failed to find mixer element: PCM

и по плейлисту бегает, не играет. А mpg123,mplayer типа изображают проигрывание, но звука нет..

----------

## fank

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/93263

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/94373

забыл добавить, что сам пока сижу на 2.6.19-beyond4

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202555&page=5&highlight=sound+acer

это вроде максимум конструктивного, что удалось найти

кстати, а update-modules делал ты?

вроде бы нужен он

----------

## fank

options snd-hda-intel model=3stack

или другие значения

сейчас нету под рукой альсы, я бы посмотрел в исходниках

----------

## neroot

Мои извинения за отсутствие, так получилось,

что был без ноута и инета (ноут в ремонте был).

Проблема решилась сама собой при переходе на ядро 2.6.21-xxx.

ВСЕМ, принявшим участие в моей проблеме и заставившим узнать много нового -

СПАСИБО!   :Smile: 

---

С уважением,

Евгений.

----------

